# Beth - Blue British Shorthair 2 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Beth - Blue British Shorthair 2 yrs old
Her owners circumstances have changed and she is spending more time away from home and feels its not fair on Beth.
Fully vaccinated, neutered and microchipped.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------



## tures (Sep 26, 2011)

great ! very fuuny ! do you ???


----------

